# Show off Thread?



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

I was thinking it would be pretty cool to see what eye candy some people have. So why don't we start a show off thread?

Not ridiculous but I really like this acan right now.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Good idea  .....
Chalice


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Clam and Jawbreaker mushroom , Micromussa
  

Blue avatar acro


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Wait for everybody show off will post few more


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

altcharacter said:


>


OMG! that's soooooooo freakin cute! it's hosting a tiny nem! I have two BTAs in my nano and my clown doesn't go near them. Instead it's hosting the freakin feather duster and GSP lol.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> [/URL]


Dude, what is that sick looking thing?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/Aquarium_zps15969d6f.jpg.html][URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC02262.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DPP_0030.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> Dude, what is that sick looking thing?


That is sexy lady chalice


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> OH how I loved the dimensions of that tank Greg.
> 
> All I have for you is a musical response:
> 
> ...


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow you all posted some really amazing stuff. Don't laugh at me but I like my hammer (typical I know). It's a two tone hammer with a hint of orange base.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's one of 2 dendros that I have. Seemingly happy after being fed


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Feeding time


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Feeding time


What is this piece called? Looks like it came from another planet. Spectacular shots.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

des said:


> What is this piece called? Looks like it came from another planet. Spectacular shots.


Thanks 1 and 2 picture same coral (donut coral) 3 and 4 different corals but also donuts


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

nice shots, Alex

if anyone is interested in the actual taxonomic name, it's acantophyllia sp. (aka. 'meat coral') but some people call it a donut, which is more common with scolymia sp.

one of my favourite corals for sure. remember they like lower light and spot feeding, or they suffer in the long run


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Patwa said:


> nice shots, Alex
> 
> if anyone is interested in the actual taxonomic name, it's acantophyllia sp. (aka. 'meat coral') but some people call it a donut, which is more common with scolymia sp.
> 
> one of my favourite corals for sure. remember they like lower light and spot feeding, or they suffer in the long run


Thanks I have a great camera
Thats right they love low light and food I like the way the tentacles come out to grab food it is such show


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah the way they eat is just awesome...i love it

I just picked up a sweet meat coral that is yellow with purple lines from Flavio over at Advanced Reef Aquatics - i've yet to take a picture of it, but man it's sweet!!!

in the meantime, here's a pic of my old meat coral from like 7 or 8 years ago. I got it from Reef Raft for $80. I hear neon orange ones like this go for upwards of $150-$200 these days....man, how prices have changed!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> That is sexy lady chalice


I tink I wanna dance with her  LOL


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i don't normally buy coral from big al's, but when i do it's 35% off and yellow.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Like play

Kryptonite torch


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Just picked up a brand new Canon EOS 70D!!!!!

What do you guys think?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think you're supposed to submerge the camera in the tank.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Didn't know it came with beer goggle lens?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hahaha @beer goggle lens

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> i don't normally buy coral from big al's, but when i do it's 35% off and yellow.


I like it a lot!!!!!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> i don't normally buy coral from big al's, but when i do it's 35% off and yellow.


holy sheizeniz thats awesome


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

You guys have such beautiful pieces I'm suffering true coral envy 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> i don't normally buy coral from big al's, but when i do it's 35% off and yellow.


Lucky bugger... LOL


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Aussie Goniopora, grow from a one inch frag


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

notclear said:


> Aussie Goniopora, grow from a one inch frag


Oh man!! I can't even describe how awesome this piece is in person! haha! This pic just doesn't do it justice!

Kudos to you Albert for growing this piece!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks. My photo skill equals zero!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*I need therapy.....*

My newest addition .....and I don't even have a setup yet .....





Sad.....I know....


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Its beautiful 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Taipan said:


> My newest addition .....and I don't even have a setup yet .....


veddy nice....great colours

what was it sold to you as? looks like a. rotundoflora


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It was listed and sold simply as a "chalice". Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

OK, it's for sure 99% a. rotundoflora, imo

a. rotundoflora is one of the oddballs of the acan genus.......it is considered a chalice by true heads, but it stands apart from standard chalice corals like echinos and oxyporas

see the second pic here

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/chalice-corals

let me know when you frag it.....me want long time


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No probs. Will do. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> No probs. Will do. Thanks for the info.


Thanks does not help. Better small frag than big thanks 

I need it also in the future after I will be able to figure out how to deal with my lights

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's my contribution for the time being. It was sold to be as a chalice, but has a mild pectina look. If anyone could confirm what it is would be appreciated.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a chalice.....of some form. My best guess: "Mycedium" for what it's worth. Sexy....


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

jmb said:


> Here's my contribution for the time being. It was sold to be as a chalice, but has a mild pectina look. If anyone could confirm what it is would be appreciated.


most chalices are in the family of pectinids, so you wouldn't be far off on your observation 

can you get a top down for us?

I don't think it's a mycedium...the eyes/mouths always point to the outer growing edge in that genus...doesn't look like the case here.

the key ID is the central mouth and the radial growth pattern....looks like echinophyllia sp


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Patwa said:


> most chalices are in the family of pectinids, so you wouldn't be far off on your observation
> 
> can you get a top down for us?


I will take as close to a top down I can get this evening.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

This is a recent pick up and makes me smile every time I look at it


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

des said:


> This is a recent pick up and makes me smile every time I look at it


Nice acan Des!

This blasto has been difficult for me to get a good shot as it is 20" toward the back, but thought this photo came out decently. After playing around with the camera I was able to capture the colour I see in person.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*My New Additions.....*

The "Brighter" pictures are what the LFS sent me. The other pictures were taken with a mobile phone. I'd like to think the "true" colours lie somewhere in between.  Regardless; I'm very happy with these 2 new additions.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Red you are a really bad influence in a good way
Very nice and colourful pieces


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

SUM bounce. ........
Pic taken by Patwa


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

doesn't look like that anymore unfortunately. That whole tank is dead


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Ya what happened to that tank anyway??


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone have sick monti for trade this bad guy?


----------

